# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 36.69 3BLD



## Noahaha (Apr 21, 2013)

I moved seats because I DNFed the first two in the same chair. I have no explanation for why my execution was so fast or why my memo was so slow. Don't worry about the noise... I was the only one solving.

Cube: Modded FangCun
Method: 3-style
Blindfold: Custom from artscow.com
Competition: Yale Spring 2013
Reconstruction: click

Thanks to Collin Burns for filming!


----------



## etshy (Apr 21, 2013)

NICE Noah :tu


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 21, 2013)

You are improving and improving and improving and improving...
Well done!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice Noah  So many good official BLD solves lately from everyone!


----------



## A Leman (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations for your new NR! It was very good although I think you will beat this very soon. 20 sec execution is impressive.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Noah Arthurs Official 36.69 3BLD US National Record*

Nice!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm rooting for you for sub-30. Faster memo you can definitely do anyway and room for improvement during execution... there was some pause there...


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 22, 2013)

This was absolutely insane and extremely fun to watch. I think the crowd was more nervous than you. Well done man! Keep it up!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. But 15 second memo. What was your memo? Do you remember?


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. But 15 second memo. What was your memo? Do you remember?



I have the scramble. I'll reconstruct everything later.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I have the scramble. I'll reconstruct everything later.



Cool. You're getting closer and closer to Marcell. But at the same time making it harder for others to break this (cause I want a bld record).


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Cool. You're getting closer and closer to Marcell. But at the same time making it harder for others to break this (cause I want a bld record).



5BLD and multi are wide open right now.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 22, 2013)

CONGRATZ to bad about the slow memo but still an amazing solve


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing, kid.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!!! SO FAST!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 22, 2013)

Reconstruction: 

Scramble: L2 F' L2 F U2 B' L2 B' L F' U B2 F L2 D R2 F' R' B'

Memo:
x' y
Corners: BICVLX (twist BDR weird) = two (BI) CaVes are full of lacrosse (LX) players, which is WEIRD + tap BDR
Edges: OGLHBQPISETI = OGLitHe BoQPIe SETI

Execution:

Edges (49):
M' D M D2 M' D M (7)
z [U L' U' , M] z' (8)
U' x' [M2 , U L' U'] x U (10)
[U' R U , M'] (8)
x [U L U' , M'] [U R2 U' , M'] x' (8 + 8)

Corners 45:
x U R' U' L U R U r' (8)
[U2 , R' F' R2 F R] (12)
z' R [R U R' , D2] R' x' z' [U' R U R' U' R U , L2] (9 + 16)

Movecount: 94
Approximate memo time: 16.19
Approximate execution time: 20.50
Approxiamte TPS: 4.59


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow Noah that was awesome, congratulations on a great solve! You turn really quickly, it's very fun to watch! It'll be cool to meet you at Worlds this year!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 22, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Wow Noah that was awesome, congratulations on a great solve! *You turn really quickly*, it's very fun to watch! It'll be cool to meet you at Worlds this year!



First time anyone's ever said that to me. I'm 100% serious. This is a huge accomplishment for me.

And I can't wait to meet you too! It was your WR video that got me interested in 4BLD =D


----------



## Martinrubiksman (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 22, 2013)

I knew this would happen soon enough  Congrats Noah!


----------



## Bobo (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice. You are the new Zane Carney.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a different angle where you can see the execution a little better:


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very well done on hitting global top 10  your progression is really inspiring.


----------

